# Luces válidas para insoladora UV de PCB



## luisgorris (May 12, 2011)

Hola!
Estoy pensando en hacer una insoladora con la caja de un scanner viejo. El sistema de la plancha no es válido para circuitos complicados y sobre todo de doble capa. Cada circuito realizado con este sistema es una loteria.

La duda que tengo es hacer la eleccion correcta sobre el tipo de luz.

Segun tengo entendido la mejor es la actinica para terrarios pero los tubos no son baratos.  Otra buena fuente de luz es la ultravioleta. He visto tubos de ultravielota baratos para deteccion de billetes falsos de unos 4 watios. ¿son validos estos tubos?, ¿que potencia necesito?. creo que con 8 tubos (32 w) seria suficiente, aunque vi un foro de alguien que decia ser necesarios unos 300 watios!!!! (creo que es una burrada).

Tambien he visto leds ultravioleta. ¿son tambien válidos?

En las casas todo a 100 venden pequeños tubos fluorescentes de unos 8 w. Parece ser que la luz fluorescente tambien es buena. ¿valen estos tubos del todo a 100?

mil gracias a tod@s!


----------



## Felsup (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola, pues mira esos tubos de 4watts no te sirven, tampoco se necesitan 300w. En otro post comenta que utilizo 3 tubos de 8w que en mi opinion es lo recomendable. 
Lo de los leds no porque son muy pequeños y pues la potencia también es muy pequeña asi que definitivamente descartados.

Perdon me equivoque en lo de los leds, si se puede en un post, un chavo monto su insoladora con 100 leds uv de 3mm, pero al aprecer compro a mayoreo por eso le salio relativamente más barato.


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 10, 2011)

Felsup....al dia de hoy, siento decirte que estas equivocado. mira mi otro post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/insoladora-viejo-scanner-57181/

lo he hecho en base a la innumerable cantidad de vinculos desperdigados por la red sobre insoladoras con leds UV.

animate a hacerla con ellos. Funciona a las mil maravillas, ademas de minimo consumo y emision de calor. El problema es que si falla un led no tienes la posibilidad de saberlo. no puedes mirarlos; es luz UV.

mil gracias!!!


----------



## Felsup (Jun 10, 2011)

Si este me di cuenta justo despues de escribir que no se podia con los leds UV, ya me di cuenta de que si se puede y ahora entonces una pregunta ¿qué sale más economico con led uv o con los tubos?


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 10, 2011)

Los leds sin lugar a dudas.
100 leds UV de 5mm valen en ebay unos 3 euros mas un alimentador 12v otros 3 euros (todo made in china claro).

saludos


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 10, 2011)

hola, para hacer pcbs con el metodo se insolado hay que comprar alguna placa pcb especial ? o es la comun ?


----------



## Felsup (Ago 10, 2011)

Creo que si, segun yo se llaman placas fotosensibles. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con estas placas porque aunque sea un poco de luz se estropean.


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola!
No le tengais tanto miedo a las fotosensibles. Yo les tenia pánico y desde que me hice la insoladora solo uso este tipo de placas. No son tan sensibles (solo a la ultravioleta). Podeis trabajar perfectamente con una linterna incandescente.
ah! recordad mi post sobre el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/insoladora-viejo-scanner-57181/

saludos!


----------



## Basalto (Ago 11, 2011)

Yo compre los tubos de luz actinica y no son tan caros, creo que me costaron 6 euros por tubo. Siempre y cuando los compres en una tienda de iluminación, si los compras en una de electronica como recambio de insoladoras comerciales te salen a 17 euros. Un saludo


----------



## JCAK (Nov 5, 2014)

Estimados .... hola a todos.

 Ya desarmé el escáner viejo que tenia pero no logro definirme si me  conviene poner tubos de bajo consumo  o LEDs. Yo hasta ahora hacia todo  con tubos bajo consumo y no me interesa si es 10 minutos más rápido el  proceso, logro excelentes resultados, pistas con una definición altísima  salen lo más bien, pero en este nuevo proyecto me estoy replanteando  qué UV me convendría poner, si hay algo mejor o sigo como vengo.

Revisando cuanto tema hay en el foro sobre insoladoras, no encuentro uno  que trate exclusivamente el tema de la luz UV desde el punto de vista  práctico. Todos tratan el tema, pero se extiende al armado de la caja,  las conexiones y sugerencias varias que se hacen para todo el proyecto,  pero yo propongo contar solo la experiencia de aquellos que usaron LEDs  UV, flourescentes UV, o simplemente lámparas bajo consumo.

Buscando entre los temas se habla de precios, pero supongamos que eso no  cuenta  y puedo comprar cualquiera de las soluciones … ¿Qué LED o  lámpara recomendarían usar y por qué?  Olvidemos los costos, hablemos  solo de resultados, beneficios de la mejor o peor luz que genera una u  otra, calidad en el proceso final del PCB, distancias entre LED y placa,  solo cuestiones acotadas a los efectos de una por sobre otra solución.

¿Alguien que haya pasado de usar una solución a la otra y la prefiera.?

  Saludos y gracias a los que puedan aportar su experiencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2014)

JCAK dijo:


> Estimados .... hola a todos.. . . . .



Los equipos industriales de exposición trabajan con lámparas de *este* tipo, que te pueden costar *0 $*

La definición es el resultado de muchas variables, la longitud de onda (Tipo de lámpara) de la luz que apliques es la menos relevante (Válido solo para PCB´s)

Es mas importante la distancia de la fuente al sustrato, concentración de la luz, calidad de la máscara, Etc.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 6, 2014)

El dilema que tipo de luz UV utilizar, primero hay que ver sus caracteristicas y  si se puede conseguilo esta al a su alcance.
 Los tubos UV, estos vienen en UV de 365nm a 380nm , vienen en dos tonos uno con una mascara violeta y el otro con mascara normal  la blanca. Son baratos y segun su forma van desde los 3W, 9W,12W hasta los 18W. Y se nececita que esten lo mas cerca posible del cristal.
Los led UV, estos si que son unas linduras pero se caracterizan por los longitud de onda que emiten, los mas economicos son los que rondan los 400nm, que son los mas baratos que hay, son practicamente igual que comprar unos led blancos, se nececitan mas de un ciento de 5mm para lograr solo 5W de potencia, la diferencia cambia si quieres utilizar los led de potencia UV, pues los comerciante se ensañan con los precios que tienen, especialmente los led UV de 365nm.
 Una buena forma de abaratar costos es ya comprar el modulo de led UV, como lamparas UV G23 que vienen en las lamparas de curado de uñas de 5W que te salen mas baratas 23 obamas, en comparacion a una lampara de 30 watt que esta por los 120 obamas.
el tercera forma de lus UV son las lamparas CCLF son muy nuevas y se nececiatan una fuente de HV para hacerlas funcionar, pero dan una potencia de 12W.
la ultima es la que menciona fogonazo, la desventaja de esa luz UV es que es de un UV debajo de 300nm y son muy perjudiciales para la piel (peligro de cancer) y su manipulacion seria de mucho cuidado.
 La seleccion de que luz usar seria primero,
si consideramos primero el dinero, los fluorocentes resultan baratos pero tienen en contra que se gastan muy rapido (uso amateur), si nesecitamos que duren mas, nos decantariamos en los led  solo que depende de la potencia que queramos, dependera el costo. Pero el beneficio es que durara mas tiempo en servicio (uso industrial).


----------



## madeskjet (Ene 15, 2015)

También estoy con este proyecto. Estoy dudando pero encuentro más información y recomendaciones para el método de los LEDs UV


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 15, 2015)

Mirá, no se si te sirve. Pero te cuento como hacía yo en los tiempos en que ni se sabía que algún día habría leds...
Ademas de usar lámparas de uso específico para laboratorio, con su correspondiente alimentador, que son bultosas y molestas para llevar de un banco a otro, he usado lámparas de mercurio, como dice Fogo, pero de 80 y 150 W, no mezcladoras, con su correspondiente reactancia, compradas nuevas, si!!! En realidad no tan caras. Le rompo el vidrio, y queda la ampolla interior entera que anda magnífico. Para placas grandes o para la seda del planograf, que era donde las usaba, las de 150 W. Para pñacas chicas, digamos de 20 x 12 cm, ,las 80 W, puesta en una caja de metal rectangular, del tamaño suficiente como para contener la placa. Y como regla práctica, del alto similar a la longitud de la placa. En un costado le hago una ventana rectangular para observar la placa y la lámpara, que cubro con un acrílico color amarillo profundo transparente. Ojo, no mirar directamente la luz, sino a través del acrílico o lentes especiales. Demas está decir que la caja tapa completamente la placa y no deja pasar la luz al exterior. Si es un poco mas alta, mejor. Las líneas finas se copian fielmente así. Bueno, solo quería contarles como se hacía cuando no había leds. En cuanto a las lámparas de mercurio, cuando se queman, no andan mas. Solo las mezcladoras, lo que se les quema es el filamento, por eso se puede seguir usando la ampolla con una reactancia.
Si les sirve, puedo sacar fotos y subirlas, pues en algún lado quedan de esas lámparas y las cajas. Teniendo cuidado, para mi, es el mejor método. Además esas cajas las usaba para pegar filtros UV 340 con cemento sensible al UV. Pero mucho cuidado, emiten mucho UV  de 238 que es requetenocivo, por eso destruye lo que encuentra.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2015)

Yo toda la vida he usado tubos fluorescentes normales de los de casa. Hemos hecho miles de placas así.


----------



## Arsenic (May 5, 2015)

Hice una a LED's doble cara dentro de un gabinete de PC y tengo una consulta. 

A la hora de hacer PCB's doble faz, tengo que poner el fotolito sobre el vidrio inferior, luego la placa y luego el otro fotolito alineado sobre la placa. ¿El vidrio superior debería bajar en forma recta o como ya está puesto no es necesario? (Ver imagen adjunta)


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2015)

Las de doble cara suelen tener un vidrio que es rígido y una lamina de plástico flexible y se hace el vacío entre ambos para que se quede todo pegado, si se deja "al peso" entre dos vidrios el resultado será regular, si el fotolito está un poco alabeado entrará luz y saldrá poco preciso o directamente no saldrán las pistas finas


----------



## JCAK (May 7, 2015)

Les escribo para gradecer a todos los que aportaron su experiencia en construir su insoladora, en especial a Fogonazo, Zopilote y Aquileslor que iluminaron tremendamente el camino.

Me queda una duda con algo que comentaba Aquileslor, en una partde aclara que deben ser "No Mezcladoras", pero en ese mismo post y más abajo da la sensación que solo las mezcladoras se pueden seguir usando, en donde dice "En cuanto a las lámparas de mercurio, cuando se queman, no andan mas.  Solo las mezcladoras, lo que se les quema es el filamento, por eso se  puede seguir usando la ampolla con una reactancia."

No me queda claro eso, porque no se cuál es la diferencia, si bien con las fotos del post de Fogonazo alguna idea me hago en el tipo de lámpára, sería fantástico contar con las fotos que ofreció Aquileslor para ampliar un poco los detalles, agradeciendo desde ya.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS

Me ayuda un montón.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (May 7, 2015)

La diferencia mas grande es que las lamparas de presion , las que se utilizarian para UV son las que tienen una cubierta de fosforo, son los de cubierta blanca (tipo pera), la luz UV producida dentro de la ampolla se hace visible gracias al recubrimiento que tienen, si le quitas la cubierta  ya tendrias tu lampara UV.


----------



## Mett31 (Dic 14, 2021)

Buenos días.

Les quería consultar cuantos watts tiene que tener la insoladora como minimo para funcionar??. Pregunto porque en el post hablan de 6w hasta 300w

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Dic 14, 2021)

La potencia es bastante indiferente ya que dependiendo del tipo de lámpara que uses para la misma intensidad luminosa la potencia puede fluctuar diez o más veces.

Hace "poco" me hice una unsoladora con una tira de leds UV que funciona con 12W escasos, no creo que llegue a esa cifra.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 14, 2021)

Hoy en dia, se decanta por el LED.
Los hay en tiras o tipo reflector.

Dependiendo de uno u otro, la distancia, etc, van a variar los tiempos de exposicion...

Eso ya deberias jugar y comprobar TU, segun de lo que consigas...


----------



## pabloescorpio100 (Abr 29, 2022)

No se especifica de cuantos nanometros es la luz UV para exponer*.*
En LED hay de 365nm*,* 375nm*,* 380nm*,* 385nm*,* 395nm*,* 400nm*,* 410nm y 420nm o de menor valor*.
¿C*u*á*l frecuencia de luz es la m*á*s adecuada para exponer el PCB con el film fotosen*s*ible*?
H*ay de 0.2*W,* 0.5*W,* 1*W,* 3*W* y 5*W* *¿A*lguien me podr*í*a responder*?*


----------



## unmonje (Abr 29, 2022)

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> No se especifica de cuantos nanometros es la luz UV para exponer*.*
> En LED hay de 365nm*,* 375nm*,* 380nm*,* 385nm*,* 395nm*,* 400nm*,* 410nm y 420nm o de menor valor*.
> ¿C*u*á*l frecuencia de luz es la m*á*s adecuada para exponer el PCB con el film fotosen*s*ible*?
> H*ay de 0.2*W,* 0.5*W,* 1*W,* 3*W* y 5*W* *¿A*lguien me podr*í*a responder*?*


Los de menor longitud de onda corresponden a la banda de rayos ultravioletas, que suele ser la usada, para exponer a los PCB con reactivos.
Todos los que mencionas son de ultravioletas ligeramente diferentes. Casi todos los menores de 400 deberían serte útiles para la tarea.
A su vez cada uno de ellos tienen aplicaciones en otros campos, pero atacar circuito impreso, es una tarea bastante mas burda entiendo.
Pero no solo la frecuencia es importante, la potencia tambien y si no tienes potencia nunca lograran erosionar un circuito aunque la frecuencia sea la correcta.


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2022)

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> *¿C*u*á*l frecuencia de luz es la m*á*s adecuada para exponer el PCB con el film fotosen*s*ible*?*


Y por que no lees las especificaciones del fabricante?????


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2022)

Depende de la placa fotosensible que compres varía un poco.


----------

